# really impressive tyco resin kits maker !!!



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

I wanted to share with you that impressive work, made by a french man (I believe) : 

http://hoslotcarcreations.site.voila.fr


Incredible details on that things ! 


H0 companies should hire him or make a deal for his wonderfull masters :thumbsup:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Note:

His indy cars at first glance look like they are made for a LWB TYCO not so about the only chassis that will work with the Novi is a slim-line. The novi comes with 2 copper axels

Roger Corrie


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Check the prices?????


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I seem to remember this guy's cars being posted up last year, and the story was then that you trimmed all the mounts off the side of the TYCO chassis, and used double sided tape to secure the body. I believe the copper looking stuff is exhaust pipes (that's why they're bent). Copper is way too soft to use as axles. It bends if you look at it the wrong way! :lol: Mind you, it's been a while since I've seen these, so my memory may be fuzzy. As I recall, if anyone ever did get in touch with him they didn't post about it. 


Update!! Yes, thanks KD for jarring my memory!!!! These were 32.00 a pop for just bodies last year (at least one of them was). I believe the cost was a factor then as to why no one bothered to check. They tripled+ in cost, but those are RTR, so a chassis and detail is included. Still way over priced IMHO.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, this resin caster is different from the one I was thinking. I took the wayback machine and dug up the link.

This is the one I recalled...
http://www.candrhoracing.com/html/c_r_bodies.html
And it's the wrong one! :lol:

His were and still are 20.00, and are different cars. That thread stirred up a debate as to what a resin body is worth. Twenty for a resin body that is unique is a good deal if you really like the body. But I am pretty sure I've seen the Novi here on HT before in another thread. Not worth the 139.00 price tag to me anyway!


----------



## sped (Nov 20, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> Note:
> 
> His indy cars at first glance look like they are made for a LWB TYCO not so about the only chassis that will work with the Novi is a slim-line. The novi comes with 2 copper axels
> 
> Roger Corrie


Actually they are made for a custom chassis that he gives you pictures on how to make. Its not for a beginner - it will take some serious modeling for the chassis


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I'd like to see how he completes the chassis for the Novi build and give it a try. 

Doesnt appear that either of the "Novi" pic'ed on the Website are completed. Unless he is running an altered pick up location.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

sped said:


> Actually they are made for a custom chassis that he gives you pictures on how to make. Its not for a beginner - it will take some serious modeling for the chassis


I went to his website where are these pictures?? I can't find them

When I got my body the copper wasn't bent. One more observation is that the driver is too small and the cockpit needs a little widening. Its in my to do box. Before I mess with it I am going to make a mold and rewirk the cockpit the thin it out and add slimline posts. Overall it is a nice looking body. I plan on making a standard TJET version this summer.

Roger Corrie


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

I checked his website out after reading some of the above post. At first glance he does some impressive work ,but I am confused on the prices .Is that $139.00 each or am I reading that wrong .If that's right maybe my prices are too low ...............LOL


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

hi, i think that $139 price is for a finished car, rtr is "ready to roll"? couple of months ago there was a body kit only price of around $20 but i think he was getting more for them on epay so maybe pulled the kits from his site? i think there is some really nice stuff on there, $139 seems a fair price for completed car, regards pricing for bodies only though, what some people may have to consider is stuff in europe does cost a bit more i.e resins and silicones etc the bodies i make run at around £10 GBP (about $15 USD) for HT boys which i think is about fair, i think bruces bodies are a fantastic deal at $9.99 though! take it easy, tony


----------



## tycobel (Dec 23, 2003)

I bought a body (unfinished) from the guy and the quality is not that good, certainly not close to what Bad Dawg or Hemi are offering. You definitely need some model skills and extra work to make them looking good. But, I have to admit that the real asset of his cars is that they are extremely sought models for guys like me who look for Le Mans and sport cars. I guess he starts from a block of clay and at the end, gets the shape quite well. As said with some skills the result should be nice and you have a quite unique piece in your collection. At least this is what I hope since this car is sitting in the middle of 20 others to be completed ;-)


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*huh?*

Nice cars... but One Hundred and Thirty Nine dollary doo's ???? ... Aren't Bauer RTR's 60 to 70 USD ??


----------

